# Pangasius vs Neckar



## schuessel (9. Januar 2013)

mahlzeit miteinander,

Fisch kann man ja auf viele Arten zubereiten, jeder wie s ihm schmeckt.
Das wichtigste ist, aber immer guter, frischer Fisch.
Ich war bisher noch nicht mal fischen, aber seit ich letztes Jahr beim Vorbereitungslehrgang war gab es immer wieder Gespräche sowohl mit Nichtanglern, als auch mit Anglern, die sich ungefähr so anhörten:

Er/Sie/Es:"AAh Ageln!?! Wo willsch denn dann angeln?"
Ich: "Puuh...schwierig, hier hats zuwenig Wasser. Wahrscheinlich am Neckar."
Er/Sie/ES:" Am Neckar?!? Gibts da Fisch?"
Ich:" Vielleicht nicht mehr so viel wie früher, aber Fisch hats sicher. Finden muß man sie halt."
ESE:" Und die wilst Du essen?? Ausm Neckar?? Pfui Teufel. Den würd ich nicht essen!"
...

Also man kann ja über unsere Flüsse sagen was man will, aber wenn ich sowas hier(kleines Filmchen über deln Pangasius) 
sehe , dann wär mir aber wirklich Fisch aus egal welchem Fluß in Deutschland lieber. 

Deshalb freut Euch wenn ihr was fangt und lasst es Euch schmecken.

Eigentlich hab ich das ja nur hier reingeschrieben weil ich nicht wusste wohin damit, aber da wir schonmal bei den Rezepten sind:
Wenn ihr die wirklich lecker aussehenden Backfische von unserem KüchenChef macht und lust auf dazu Pommes habt. Einfach hinterher in die Pfanne damit (u.U. noch n bischen fett dazu) und haut ne Knoblauchzehe mit in die Pfanne. Dann werden die Fritten imho n bischen schöner und knackiger.


----------



## Franky (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Das wirklich schlimme: einige Angelvereine bieten den Silurus Presspappus tatsächlich auf ihnen Fischerfesten feil...
Meine ganze Familie (bzw. inzwischen Umfeld) konnte ich gottseidank von diesem Vieh "befreien" bevor sie es "versuchten"!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

auf meinem teller landet der mit sicherheit auch niemals


----------



## NickAdams (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Nie wieder Pangasius! Aber auch den Fisch aus dem Neckar würde ich meiden, in den Sedimenten sind noch jede Menge Altlasten aus den siebziger Jahren, die über die Nahrungskette in den Fisch gelangen. Außerdem: Selbst wenn das Wasser als sauber erklärt wird, heißt das nur, dass man nicht die Stoffe nachweisen kann, nach denen man gesucht hat. Das, wonach nicht gesucht wird, kann man auch nicht finden...

So long,

Nick


----------



## kühkopfangler (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Ist bei den Garnelen nicht besser. Aus Aquakultur Thailand, Chile etc. kauf und esse ich keine mehr. 
Das Pangasius bei manchen Angelfesten angeboten wird verstehe ich auch nicht. #q


----------



## 2911hecht (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Selbst von Zuchtlachsen lasse ich seit dieser Doku hier http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=233TAZd-c1E die Finger.


----------



## .Sebastian. (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Ich kannte den Bericht schon vorher, allerdings geht er eigentlich noch weiter. Ich hatte ihn im freien TV gesehn. Damals wurde er in Verbindung mit dem Infoheft des WWF ausgestrahlt, in dem Ampelmäßig über die (Un-)Bedenklichkeit beim Verzehr verschiedener Fischarten inormiert wird. 
IM Anschluss des Berichtes wurde verkündet, dass die Fischfarmen den WWF verischert haben, die Umstände zu bessern - aus diesem Grund hat der WWF darauf den Pangasius als unbedenlich eingestuft!! Ich dachte ich höre nicht recht! Ich hatte das Heft mal irgendwo herumliegen, vielleicht war es nicht aktuell, dennoch war die Aussage ausschlaggebend... Der WWF sieht von mir keinen Cent mehr. Käufliche Weltorganisation, mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Seneca (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Zum Thema Zuchtlachs vs. Wildlachs gab es vor einigen Wochen einen interessanten Test der Stiftung Warentest. Fand ich sehr überraschend was dabei herausgekommen ist. Ich habe die Printausgabe damals gelesen. Hier der Artikel falls es von Interesse sein sollte: http://www.test.de/Lachsfilets-Zuchtlachs-besser-als-Wildlachs-4469517-0/


----------



## HD4ever (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Pengasius = Panadenhalter .... aber kein Speisefisch ! :m


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



Seneca schrieb:


> Zum Thema Zuchtlachs vs. Wildlachs gab es vor einigen Wochen einen interessanten Test der Stiftung Warentest. Fand ich sehr überraschend was dabei herausgekommen ist. Ich habe die Printausgabe damals gelesen. Hier der Artikel falls es von Interesse sein sollte: http://www.test.de/Lachsfilets-Zuchtlachs-besser-als-Wildlachs-4469517-0/



 Du hast denen in der Tat zwofuffzig gelöhnt?


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Dann mach ich mal die Gourmetsau hier:
hab Panagasius 2-3x gegessen, auf verschiedene Art zubereitet und zumindest 1x war das Weltklasse.
Mir schmeckt der Güllefisch.

Die ökologische und gesundheitliche Seite ist natürlich eine völlig andere!!!

Und


kühkopfangler schrieb:


> Ist bei den Garnelen nicht besser. Aus Aquakultur Thailand, Chile etc. kauf und esse ich keine mehr.


zumindest in Thailand soll das mit den Garnelen mittlerweile ganz anders sein.
Ein Bekannter betreibt dort eine Shrimpfarm, er (glaubwürdig) berichtete, dass die Kontrollen massiv sind und die Strafen für Einsatz von Antibiotika u.ä. so heftig, dass sich niemand mehr erlauben kann solche Mittel einzusetzen. Auch Behörden schmieren könnte man in diesen Fällen vergessen.
Früher wäre das ganz anders gelaufen, aber das sei Geschichte.


----------



## Seneca (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast denen in der Tat zwofuffzig gelöhnt?



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich schrieb, dass ich die PRINTAUSGABE gelesen habe|wavey: Und das im Wartezimmer beim Arzt:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal die Gourmetsau hier:
> hab Panagasius 2-3x gegessen, auf verschiedene Art zubereitet und zumindest 1x war das Weltklasse.
> Mir schmeckt der Güllefisch.


 
Ich oute mich da auch gern. Ich kaufe die Filets beim Handelshof (nicht gefroren, nur gekühlt). Zubereitet nur mit Salz in Öl. Muss mich beim Mittagessen beeilen, noch was abzubekommen. Kinder und Frau sind was Fisch anbelangt etwas schwierig, aber hier schlagen sie zu.

Ich glaube, bzgl. Pangasius gibt's große Qualitätsunterschiede. Um Angebote a la "5 Filets für 3 Euro" mache ich einen großen Bogen. 

An der gleichen Theke kaufe ich übrigens auch gern Welsfilet aus Deutschland. Ist etwas fester, etwas teurer und vielleicht etwas besser im Geschmack, aber der Pangasius kommt doch recht nah ran.


----------



## wolfgang f. (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Um mal meinen EIsmann-Verkäufer zu zitieren: "Pangasius ist für die Menschen, die keinen Fisch mögen!" 
Ich glaube nicht, dass man irgendwem nen Gefallen tut, wenn man diese Viecher kauft: Sch...-Öko-Bilanz, geschmacklos (zumindest für Leute wie mich), weite Transport-Wege und nicht zuletzt Ausbeutung der Menschen, die die Zucht-Arbeit betreiben müssen! Das ist für mich wie bei kik einkaufen obwohl man weiss, dass die Produkte so billig sind, weil sie durch Kinder-Arbeit hergestellt werden und voller Pestizide stecken ! Oder um beim Fisch zu bleiben mal wieder das berüchtigte Beispiel Victoriasee-Barsch: Zuerst wurden sie aus Profit-Gier eingesetzt, dann frassen sie die ganzen anderen Seebewohner auf und jetzt müssen die dortigen Arbeiter zusehen wie das Öko-Gleichgewicht den Bach runtergeht und ihre Familien dabei unter dem Existenz-Minimum am Hungertuch nagen müssen wegen der Gewinn-Maximierung der Gross-Händler und der Dekadenz der Zivilisierten... 
Ganz nebenbei: Hat einer von Euch schon mal nen Pangasius gefangen? Schließlich unterhalten wir uns über Angel-Fischerei und die Zubereitung unserer Beute...


----------



## Windelwilli (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz nebenbei: Hat einer von Euch schon mal nen Pangasius gefangen? Schließlich unterhalten wir uns über Angel-Fischerei und die Zubereitung unserer Beute...



Klar, in der Tiefkühltheke unseres Supermarktes.
Lag zwischen den Fischstäbchen und dem Schlemmerfilet und war ziemlich schwer auszumachen.
Erst mit Hilfe eines Guides (Verkäuferin) konnte ich ihn überlisten.
Der Drill selbst war recht unspektakulär, war wohl den Frost nicht gewohnt.
Nach sicherer Handlandung habe ich den Guide bezahlt und bin dann nach Hause.

Selbst gefangener Fisch ist doch immer wieder lecker! :q


----------



## derporto (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Unabhängig davon: Hat vielleicht wirklich schonmal jemand hier einen Pangasius gefangen? Evtl. wissen ja einige Thailand- oder Vietnam-Urlauber etwas zu berichten.

Ich habe Pangasius vor einigen Jahren genau einmal gegessen. In einem Restaurant. Er hat geschmeckt wie eine Stoffserviette. Selbst im Abgang neutral. 

Habe mich daraufhin über diesen Fisch informiert und einige an Widerlichkeiten gesehen. Habe seitdem etliche Menschen erfolgreich bekehren können.

Iss deinen Neckarfisch. Schlimmer kann es nicht sein.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Mein Kommentar Zander best forget the Rest!

In diesem Sinne Guten Appetit
Gruß Walleyhunter69


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

@wolfgang f.
100% Zustimmung zu Deinem Beitrag
Übrigens ist dort am Mekong ein Deutscher der größte Exporteur und wir als reiches Land sind der größte Abnehmer. Es muss halt alles billig sein und schon stürzt man sich drauf ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. In dem Fall aufs Ökosystem in diesem Bereich. Aber machen wir uns nichts vor. Auch bei Schweinefleisch und Geflügel wird hierzulande meist nur auf den Preis geschaut. Die Käufer sollten sich die 'Produktionstätten' mal ansehen, da würde manchem der Schweinsbraten für 1,79 das Kilo im Halse stecken bleiben.
Schwefi


----------



## Seneca (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Um mal meinen EIsmann-Verkäufer zu zitieren: "Pangasius ist für die Menschen, die keinen Fisch mögen!"
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man irgendwem nen Gefallen tut, wenn man diese Viecher kauft: Sch...-Öko-Bilanz, geschmacklos (zumindest für Leute wie mich), weite Transport-Wege und nicht zuletzt Ausbeutung der Menschen, die die Zucht-Arbeit betreiben müssen! Das ist für mich wie bei kik einkaufen obwohl man weiss, dass die Produkte so billig sind, weil sie durch Kinder-Arbeit hergestellt werden und voller Pestizide stecken ! Oder um beim Fisch zu bleiben mal wieder das berüchtigte Beispiel Victoriasee-Barsch: Zuerst wurden sie aus Profit-Gier eingesetzt, dann frassen sie die ganzen anderen Seebewohner auf und jetzt müssen die dortigen Arbeiter zusehen wie das Öko-Gleichgewicht den Bach runtergeht und ihre Familien dabei unter dem Existenz-Minimum am Hungertuch nagen müssen wegen der Gewinn-Maximierung der Gross-Händler und der Dekadenz der Zivilisierten...
> Ganz nebenbei: Hat einer von Euch schon mal nen Pangasius gefangen? Schließlich unterhalten wir uns über Angel-Fischerei und die Zubereitung unserer Beute...




Wahre Worte. Victoriabarsch, Papageienfisch, Pangasius....übler gehts nicht. Ich verstehe nicht wie man mit einem guten gewissen solche Produkte kaufen kann.

Übrigens zähle ich "Wildlachs" ebenso zu dieser Gruppe. Der wird irgendwo in der Beringsee zwischen dem vertrahlten Japan und Alaska gefangen, nach China transportiert, dort zerlegt und dann über den Suezkanal um die HALBE WELT (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) nahc Deutschland geschippert. Da ist die Ökobilanz eines Zuchtlachses aus einer Aquakultur in Norwegen weitaus besser....und besser heißt nicht optimal|wavey:


Übrigens: Ich amüsiere mich auch immer gerne über das Argument, dassPangasius nicht nach Fisch schmeckt. 

Warum kaufe ich dann Fisch, wenn ich nicht will, dass er danach schmeckt?
Ist derselbe Blödsinn wenn Vegetarier ihre "Tofusteaks, -würste und -bouletten" auf den Grill legen. Wenn man radikal gegen Fleisch ist, warum will man dann Produkte essen, die Fleisch nachahmen?:q


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*

Ist OT, aber trotzdem:
dem Statement zu dem Fleisch-Fake kann ich nicht zustimmen.
Viele Vegetarierer verzichten nicht auf Fleisch, weil sie dies nicht mögen, sondern weil sie es ablehnen Viecher zu fressen. Aus meiner Sicht nicht nur ok, sondern sogar respektabel, _solange sie nicht als Missionar tätig sind,_ sondern diese Entschidung nur für sich persönlich treffen.

Dass der Güllewels kaum nach Fisch schmeckt, sondern erst durch die Zubereitung Geschmack kriegt, ist richtig.

Ihn _deswegen_ abzulehnen halte ich für falsch, gibt viele Lebensmittel, die kaum Eigengeschmack haben (warum isst ein Mensch Mozarella?) oder erst durch Zubereitung Geschmack bekommen (ähnlich: Calamari).
Grund für ein 'no way' müsste die ökologische Katastrophenbilanz sein, die er bei der herkömmlichen Art der Zucht & Mast mit sich bringt. Plus die gesundheitliche Schiene (Medikamenteneinsatz).

Ihn lieber zu essen, weil er nicht so fischig schmeckt, kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich persönlich es nicht so sehe.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



wolfgang f. schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei: Hat einer von Euch schon mal nen Pangasius gefangen? Schließlich unterhalten wir uns über Angel-Fischerei und die Zubereitung unserer Beute...



Ja, habe ich schon. Gebissen haben die auf Teig und, man höhre und stauen, auf Hühnerdärme. :q
Machen für ihre größe an der Angel ordenlich Dampf. Der Pangasius wächst in seinem Heimatgewässer zu ganz ordenlicher Größe, schätze die Exemplare die ich auf Bilder gesehen habe auf eine Größe von mehr als einen Meter.

By The Way, wer mal in Cochem unter die dortigen Moselbrücken die dicken Döbel beobachten konnte, hat schnell gemerkt, dass die Döbel dort auf Taubenscheixxe gewartet haben. Also auch unsere Fische sind hervorragende Futterverwerter.

Kenne den Neckar nur vom vorbeifahren, sieht im Hedelfinger Hafen nicht besonders schön aus. Allerdings kenne ich auch keinen anderen Hafen, der irgendwie schön aussieht.


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



kati48268 schrieb:


> [...] (warum isst ein Mensch Mozarella?) [...]


Nanana der Herr!
Einen guten Büffelmozarella mit geschmacklosen Essen zu vergleichen ... |gr:

Pangasius ist ein Fisch genau wie unsere heimischer Karpfen oder Wels - man kann ihn auf sehr kleinem Raum halten und er wächst schnell. Wenn man Karpfen so behandeln würde wie den industriell abgefertigten Pangasius über den wir uns hier unterhalten wird der auch nach nichts mehr schmecken 
Ob man das tun muss sei dahingestellt, es gibt bestimmt auch "Bio"-Pangasius - der schmeckt bestimmt nicht schlecht 

Ist halt ähnlich dem uns vertrautem Masthuhn oder -schwein ... wenn man mal Hühner- oder Schweinefleisch von weniger hochgezüchteten und -gemästeten und weniger behandelten Tieren kennengelernt hat weiß man erst was wir meist für einen Mist futtern.

#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



> ... wenn man mal Hühner- oder Schweinefleisch von weniger  hochgezüchteten und -gemästeten und weniger behandelten Tieren  kennengelernt hat weiß man erst was wir meist für einen Mist futtern.



Das wäre sehr wünschenswert, dass die von Dir genannte Reaktion darauf erfolgt.
Da viele Leute aber noch nie was anderes gegessen haben, als matschiges Turbozuchtfleisch, fangen die das Meckern an, dass mit dem "richtigen" Fleisch irgendwas nicht stimmt, weil es viel zu fest ist.
Ähnlich verhält es sich mit den Glutamat-Suchtis. Gib denen etwas richtig gut gekochtes ohne Geschmacksverstärker, dann sagen die, dass es nicht schmeckt.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



daci7 schrieb:


> Nanana der Herr!
> Einen guten Büffelmozarella mit geschmacklosen Essen zu vergleichen ... |gr:


Schnucki, wir finden immer mehr Gründe mal zusammen eine Lokalität aufzusuchen.

Du kriegst 'nen Antibiotikacocktail aus Güllefisch, ich gepresste, weiße Sägespäne (angebl. aus Kuhmilch) #t.
Beim #g sind wir dann vermutlich mehr einer Meinung ...und könnten dann im Zustand ":#2:" sooo schön wissenschaftlich philosophieren.

|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Pangasius vs Neckar*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schnucki, wir finden immer mehr Gründe mal zusammen eine Lokalität aufzusuchen.
> 
> Du kriegst 'nen Antibiotikacocktail aus Güllefisch, ich gepresste, weiße Sägespäne (angebl. aus Kuhmilch) #t.
> Beim #g sind wir dann vermutlich mehr einer Meinung ...und könnten dann im Zustand ":#2:" sooo schön wissenschaftlich philosophieren.
> ...



Für Speiß und Trank bin ich immer zu haben 

Vor allem für Trank ... 

... und daher mach ich mich jetz aufn Weg inne Pizzaria und dann in 'ne schöne Eckkneipe - billiges Bier, verraucht und mit Kicker. Wie es sich gehört.
#g


----------

